
TV industry is facing a crisis; needs to immediately embrace new business models - JSeymourATL
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/5/14180704/ces-tv-television-content-rights-streaming-video-mohu-sling
======
thoughtsimple
I have an Apple TV and Sling subscription. It is mostly useless because of the
restrictions placed on watching on-demand content.

You can't fast forward even to the spot where you left off watching. So you
start an episode, decide to go make dinner, you come back and you have to
start watching from the beginning again. Who thought this was OK? Did they
ever actually try to use the product? There is a long way to go.

Contrast this with Netflix which is just about perfect on the Apple TV. There
are no noticeable restrictions and it all just works as expected.

